
A Study of More Than 250 Platforms Reveals Why Most Fail - yarapavan
https://hbr.org/2019/05/a-study-of-more-than-250-platforms-reveals-why-most-fail
======
yarapavan
We grouped the most common mistakes into four categories: (1) mispricing on
one side of the market, (2) failure to develop trust with users and partners,
(3) prematurely dismissing the competition, and (4) entering too late. As
always, the four categories aren't significant—how do you go broke? You run
out of money by failing to keep enough of it, or by never getting enough users
to have enough money in the first place. The individual tales are where juicy
stories and interesting thoughts form.

